# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  من تعلم لغة قوم أمن مكرهم !!

## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انتشر على الألسنة مقولة (من تعلم لغة قوم أمن مكرهم) على أنها حديث نبوي, والذي أعرفه أنها ليست بحديث, فما أصل هذه المقولة, ولمن تنسب إذا لم تكن حديثا؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الأمل الراحل

ضع سؤالك هنــا :
http://www.alukah.net/Fatawa_Counsel...tQuestion.aspx

!!

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته................  .





*العتاب لمن تكلم بغير لغة  الكتاب.rar - ملتقى أهل الحديث*
  


وقال الشيخ العلامة عبد الكريم بن صالح الحميد فك الله أسره في جواب له عن هذه الشبهة: وأعظم حجة عندهم قولهم: "من تعلم لغة قوم أمن شرهم". بعضهم يجعل هذا حديثاً للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, وبعضهم يحتج بذلك ليقنع منازعه, ولا يدري هل هو من كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أم من كلام غيره, وهل هو صواب أم خطأ, فالمهم عنده دفع منازعه ولا هم عنده غير ذلك...
*أولاً:* *ليس هذا من كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من كذب علي متعمداً فليتبوأ مقعده من النار).*
بل قد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما: (من يحسن أن يتكلم بالعربية فلا يتكلم بالعجمية فإنه يورث النفاق) ذكره شيخ الإسلام في " اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم", وذكر أيضاً حديث عمر رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من كان يحسن أن يتكلم بالعربية فلا يتكلم بالفارسية فإنه يورث النفاق). وحسبك بأمر يورث النفاق شراً.
كذلك فقد نهى عمر رضي الله عنه عن رطانة الأعاجم, وقال أيضاً: ما تعلم الرجل الفارسية إلا خب, ولا خب رجل إلا نقصت مروءته.
وقد سمع محمد بن سعد بن أبي وقاص قوماً يتكلمون بالفارسية فقال: ما بال المجوسية بعد الحنيفية...
*ثانياً:* *هؤلاء الذين تعلموا لغة الأعاجم هم الذين وقعوا في مكرهم, قال تعالى: (ألا في الفتنة سقطوا)* فقد تعلموا علومهم, وتشربتها قلوبهم, وفيها من فساد الاعتقاد, ومِنْ جعل الدنيا هي الغاية, ومِنْ مدح الكفار ومودتهم, ومن الصور المحرمة, وغير ذلك من الباطل مما لا يخفى, فأين الأمان من مكرهم؟!..............


www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=72  482&d

----------


## أسـامة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياك الله أخي الحبيب
كلامك صحيح، ليس بحديث عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وليس له إسناد يُعرف به ليتسنى معرفة واضعه، فيصعب تحديد واضعه لهذا السبب، والله أعلم.
وأما من ناحية المعنى، فالبعض قال أن معناه صحيح.. والتعليل لذلك أنك إن كنت تعلم لغة القوم لم يتمكنوا من المكر عليك لعلمك بما يكيدون وبالتالي يمكنك تلافي هذا المكر.
وأنكر آخرون، قالوا: المكر منه العلني وهذا إن تعلم لغة القوم يمكنه تلافيه، ولكن الأصل في المكر والكيد هو الاسرار، فلا يمكن أن يكون هذا المعنى صحيحا على هذا الاطلاق.
وقال آخرون.. بل تعلم لغة قوم، قد يُحدث أشياء منها التقرب لهؤلاء القوم بحجة التمرس عليها، وقد يسبب ما يمكن تلافيه، وهذا من باب المصالح والمفاسد، فلا يكون هذا التعلم للجميع، بل لمن يأمن الفتنة من الإنحراف ونحو ذلك.
قلتُ: وبالجمع بين هذه الأقوال أرى أنه يمكن القول بـ: من تعلم لغة قوم قد يأمن بعض مكرهم.
وبهذا قد يكون المعنى أصح.

ــ
الأمل الراحل
مشاغبة لطيفة منك، أضحكتني كثيرا، أضحك الله سنك.

ــ
مريم أمة الله
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرًا على الإضافة القيمة، أثابكم الله.
وبالنسبة للنقطة الثالثة، ففيها تفصيل، وعلى أغلب الظن أن الشيخ لم يورد هذا التفصيل لأنه كان في مقام الرد على شبهات بعض القوم.
لأن تعلم اللغة أوسع من مجرد أمن مكرهم، بل يدخل فيه تعلم اللغة لدعوتهم إلى الإسلام، وكذلك العلوم الحياتية والتي قد تفوق فيها كثير من الأعاجم.. وغير ذلك من المصالح.
بارك الله فيكم.

----------

